# OMG O.M.G. - I got a puppy!



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

She is 7 weeks old. I went to see her today. She will be ready to go next weekend. The mom and dad are from german bloodlines. The mom had a great temperment and was so sweet. She was small though. I'm used to my GSD's being big guys but, I wanted a female and I know females are smaller so...I'll have to deal with it. I thought a female would be a better fit with Thor. Especially because his is missing Belle so - SO much. They bonded so much in the 6 months they were together. He's been very mopey since Belle passed. We are all very sad losing our Zeus earlier this year and then losing Belle a couple of weeks ago. ... I hope I'm not trying to "fill the void". 

I haven't had a puppy in over 11 years. I'm very nervous. The good thing is that the first day we pick her up is the first day of my vacation from work. I'm off all of Christmas week so we'll be home with her all the time. And with my work schedule and my Jose's - it should work out since he works nights and I work days. Someone will always be home with the new puppy. 

As for names - I'm thinking either Hera (wife of Zeus) or Athena (Zeus's child). Any suggestions?

.....I'm so nervous!!!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

She is PURRDEEE!  Congrats you will be great with her and you will wonder what on earth you have done and you will be so glad you did!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Beautiful! And I vote for Hera...easier to give a nice short Hera when calling!


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

She IS purty!! What about just Thena? (I like two syllable (sp?) names ... easier to call!)


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Ahhh she is adorable. I have a friend whose dog's name is Athena and she just calls her Thena for short. For greek names I also love the name Isis. Congrats on that beauty! I bet you are ecstatic :wub:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

She's adorable!!! i like Athena.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

she is precious. i love the name hera. 

the ones who go leave such a void in your heart/life. when the new ones come, baby or adult, they take the focus off the void.

you will love her and she will be devoted to you. nothing like a sheppie!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

What a pretty puppy. 

I like Athena too.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Aww how sweet! Such a chunky little fuzz ball. What a nice present for everyone


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh, congratulations!!! :happyboogie:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Oh she is such a pretty little girl isn't she! Hope she helps to heal your heart after your 2 recent losses.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I just saw your other thread! Congrats she is a beauty! I think she will be just what you need :hugs:


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I like the name Juno (what the Romans called Zeus' wife) if you're doing a mythology theme.

Very cute puppy!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

awwww what a cutie! I'm sure you and Thor will be very happy with your new bundle of fur..

and hey, I hadn't had a puppy in 10 years, be prepared, it was culture shock LOL


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh she is such a cutie! Congrats, don't forget to puppy proof! It had also been 11 years for me and I agree with Jacoda it was culture shock. But there is so much more out there for us puppy owners now than 11 years ago.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Congrats on the new addition! Enjoy, they don't stay small for long..


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

:wub::wub::wub::wub: She is so adorable!!! congrats

Oh how I miss the puppy breath and those little shark teeth!


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

I am so happy for you!! She is absolutely beautiful! 

I saw you other posts and I just wanted to give you a big :hugs:


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Congrats! My pup's sisters name is Hera as well, cool name.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

How pretty!


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

Looks more like a Freya to me...


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

She is so cute, congratulations!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

She's adorable.. congratz!!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Congratulations! She's a beautiful baby girl!


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

Thank you guys! I feel so stupid but on the way home from the breeder last night I actually started crying. I...I don't really know why. I think because clearly I had two big loses in my life this year and Belle was only a couple of weeks ago. So between losing Zeus in April and Belle a couple of weeks ago I guess I felt like...I don't know - maybe I was getting upset because I didn't want to "replace" them. Zeus and Belle have grown up together - both in my life for the past 11 years. I don't know - I just had a weird feeling come over me. I know a new puppy could never take the places that Zeus and Belle had in my heart but...maybe I felt like they were "really" gone because I was getting a new dog. I know - I told you - I'm weird sometimes. I just get so attached to my dogs - they aren't just my "dogs" - they are my children also. One day maybe I'll even move on and change my signature and update it. Baby steps.

I hope my computer holds out because once the puppy comes home - I'll have a lot more pictures to upload. :-O


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

vat said:


> Oh she is such a cutie! Congrats, don't forget to puppy proof! It had also been 11 years for me and I agree with Jacoda it was culture shock. But there is so much more out there for us puppy owners now than 11 years ago.


Exclamation point!!! I'll third that - I'm thankful I work at home, I dont know how people keep up with puppies!!! It's been 8 years for me, and this is an eye-opener!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Congrats! Never replaced, just asked to move and let a new baby into your heart!


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

momto3k9s said:


> Thank you guys! I feel so stupid but on the way home from the breeder last night I actually started crying. I...I don't really know why. I think because clearly I had two big loses in my life this year and Belle was only a couple of weeks ago. So between losing Zeus in April and Belle a couple of weeks ago I guess I felt like...I don't know - maybe I was getting upset because I didn't want to "replace" them. Zeus and Belle have grown up together - both in my life for the past 11 years. I don't know - I just had a weird feeling come over me. I know a new puppy could never take the places that Zeus and Belle had in my heart but...maybe I felt like they were "really" gone because I was getting a new dog. I know - I told you - I'm weird sometimes. I just get so attached to my dogs - they aren't just my "dogs" - they are my children also. One day maybe I'll even move on and change my signature and update it. Baby steps.
> 
> I hope my computer holds out because once the puppy comes home - I'll have a lot more pictures to upload. :-O



It IS emotional. And just keep telling yourself that you are NOT replacing the others. You are not. That can NEVER be done. I'll miss my Willow FOREVER. There will never be another dog like her, and I will always have my memories. Zeus and Belle will still be with you in spirit, and they will help you raise this new girl. Continue to celebrate their life, and make them a part of your new pup. Between you and me (ok, and everyone else reading this - but you might understand), I hadnt been able to touch Willow's collar or leash since I took them off of her this May. Not even to use the leash for my other dog. I want my new puppy Logan to 'know' her, so I let him smell it and I plan on using it with him. (The collar is about 10 sizes too large at the moment .. she was 96 pounds, he's only about 7 *grin*)

Keep their memory alive, and get ready to create some new ones with your new girl. And it's still ok to cry. You'll have a new puppy to hug and love and to help heal your heart. Puppy kisses work great on tears. 

:hug:


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Congrats, she is beautiful!
Enjoy!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrats on your new little girl. She is beautiful. Can't wait for more pics. Btw I think Hera is a wonderful name for her.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Linda:

What a fluffy, puffy, snuggly cute puppy! I know she can never replace Bellie, but when the tears flow they will get dried up with all that soft, black fur.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

AWWWWWW, she's so so so adorable!! Congrats on the new puppy! :wub:


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

Thank you everyone! I am getting excited about getting her. I know I'll be posting on the puppy section a lot because it's been so long since I've had a puppy. The first thing I did when I went to see her was smell her breath. I LOVE puppy breath!! And those round puppy tummies! I had a question about the difference between American GSD's and German GSD's but I'll post that ... I don't know where - maybe the puppy section. I've been busy trying to get the house for a new little puppy. Not easy work! 

Thanks again everyone! I can't wait to post more pictures once she's actually home. She's so soft and fluffy!!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

It is so good that you are getting excited! She sounds like just what you need!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

momto3k9s said:


> Thank you everyone! I am getting excited about getting her. I know I'll be posting on the puppy section a lot because it's been so long since I've had a puppy. The first thing I did when I went to see her was smell her breath. I LOVE puppy breath!! And those round puppy tummies! I had a question about the difference between American GSD's and German GSD's but I'll post that ... I don't know where - maybe the puppy section. I've been busy trying to get the house for a new little puppy. Not easy work!
> 
> Thanks again everyone! I can't wait to post more pictures once she's actually home. She's so soft and fluffy!!


Puppy breath and those fat round puppy bellies are my favorite things about puppies too!!! :wub:


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

What about Effiepopoloupolos ?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I love the name Athena! 

Congrats on your new puppy!

I hope she can help mend your heart!


----------



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

She is too cute, congrats!


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

CaliBoy said:


> Linda:
> 
> What a fluffy, puffy, snuggly cute puppy! I know she can never replace Bellie, but when the tears flow they will get dried up with all that soft, black fur.


 
Nicely said! Congrats on your new adorable pup. I vote for Hera also. cant wait to see pics


----------



## df1960 (Nov 6, 2009)

How about Hestia: Hestia is Zeus' sister. She is a virgin goddess. She does not have a distinct personality. She plays no part in myths. She is the Goddess of the Hearth. Of all the Olympians, she is the mildest, most upright and most charitable.​


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Whatever her name turns out to be, she is a real cutie!


----------

